# Looking for Players for Traveller: Interstellar Wars Virtual Campaign



## EzraV (Mar 9, 2020)

*Location*: Online via virtual tabletop (MapTool)
*Time*: UTC-7 (Los Angeles)
*Game system*: GURPS 4th Edition
*Setting*: Traveller: Interstellar Wars
*Logistics*: Maptool version: 1.5.14, Discord, & Microsoft Onenote
*Genre*: near-future science fiction
*Campaign*: sandbox
*Themes*: Cerebral sci-fi, trade, exploration
*Frequency*: Weekly
*Player Info*: 150 starting points with a 30-point disadvantage limit. No exotic or supernatural traits.
*Campaign Launch*: end of March or early April

*Logistics*: I'll run the game using Maptools with Discord for voice and OneNote for campaign record-keeping, character sheets, and journals. Voice required via Discord, but not video. 

*Play Times*: Possible play times include Saturday mornings 09:00-13:00 [UTC-7] or Tuesday/Thursday/Friday afternoons (only one, depending on player availability) 14:00-18:00 [UTC-7].

* _Those interested should private message me on these forums to set up a virtual interview. I currently have two players, and I'd like to add 2-3 more._


----------

